# This really buggs me



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 19, 2008)

ok, so we have about five donkey shows in my area. I love going to them and watching, but the one thing that buggs me ALOT is what they (don't) wear! ok, like honestly Tee shirts, sheekers and shorts IS NOT acceptible in a halter class. I have shown from open shows, to reated shows, well groomed at them. and evryone is veary neatly dressesd. But these donkey shows arn't! They just don't get it. and it really buggs me because we are there representing the donkey'world' and we don't have a profecinal look to us. Like it just really buggs me. Like is it really that hard to Wear a Polo, and a nice pair of blue jenes? and if you are riding/driving Use a hair net, or alteast pull your hair back and put it up into your helmet. It just bugs me that they don't take it to the next level.

and the donkeys (and mules)!!!

Like no hoof polish, bright nylon halters, uncleaned tack it's just not ok! it looks BAD!

and Shomanship! don't even get me started! it's pathetic, . I'm sorry, they have know clue what there doing! they have there arm's over there donkeys, using there hands to set them up... it just baffles me! it just gose on and on and on! and like idk, just little things would make it so much better!

-Wear a polo (at least) with a nice pair of jenes and a BELT!!!!! BELT!!!!

- have a leather (it dosn't have to have silver) halter, and lead (there no't that expensive)

-Use some hoof polish

-Get a book on showmanship.

if everyone did that, then the donkey shows (in my area) would be so much better

---

Please don't think i'm making a generalzation, because i have seen lots of pictures from other donkeys hows, and it looks really nice.


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 19, 2008)

I can understand how that would make you feel like they maybe aren't taking it seriously. I bet that while some of them may just consider it more "casual", most of them may just not know how to dress and what to do for the show. If you are there looking professional and setting up your donkeys properly I bet that some of them will notice the difference between them and you and adjust accordingly? Sort of lead by example  Especially if the judges seem to prefer your professionalism over casualness.

Hang in there and keep showing 'em how it's done!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 19, 2008)

yea, it's just... idk! it's just so laid back that it's pathetic.


----------



## Miniv (Nov 19, 2008)

Do you belong to a club? Suggest this sort of thing to the members?

If not, how about YOU starting the trend?


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 19, 2008)

i tried, i faild! i suggested, they didn't like me telling them how they should show! and i was beeing nice too!!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 19, 2008)

I like the idea of YOU setting the trend.

Try to get a couple of people to come over in your camp. There must be a couple of people you can discuss it with that will see things you way. Just ask them to try it and see what happens. You might want to start your own little club and then have your members show up at the show all decked out nicely and blow them away. This is how fads get started! It only takes one successful person to lead and others will follow.


----------



## krissy3 (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree...some of the people showing look DREADFUL ! I think it is rude, and insulting to the club. I think the handeler sould be scored on an overall look along with the horse. T-shirts untucked, jeans, messy hair, ...




would you enter your horse in the ring with a big smear of horse poop on the back?? If your going to clean up your horse , clean yourself up too. Take some pride in yourself, and your beautiful horse you worked hard to train. Sorry if I insulted anyone.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 20, 2008)

i'll try seting a trend!!!!











But i couldn't belve when a RESCUE showed up with a mule that had an OPEN wound! I was like i would be ashamed to bring a horse to a show with a open wound.


----------



## krissy3 (Nov 21, 2008)

I was at a show once and a man stuck all 3 of his minis together in a very small pen , and didnt give them water all weekend. I ended up buying a bucket , and taking care of his horses.



same guy let his horse chew on the obstical course while we were in a showmanship class. Also saw a young man kick his mini in the belly for not behaving , behind his trailer. I did report him , and they said .."well he is new , we will have a talk with him."



Can you recomend a good showmanship book?? I think everyone would benifet from having a book around to remind us how to behave. I think a class on how to show would be GREAT!!! I would pay for a class , if there was one available, you should do it



Maybe people dont take our shows seriously because they are with small equine and Donkeys...then again most people dont take mini horses seroiusly, for example thinking you can stick them in a yard with a dog house. Or that Donkeys are extreamly smart , and strong. People seem to think they are docile, weak , dumb creatures like Eior (sp) in Winney the Poo. But I think bringing a horse -Donkey to a show with a huge wound tops them all? What are they thinking?


----------

